# Dog poop in the goat pen



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I was wondering about how some who have the guard dogs in with the goats - what do you do about the dog poop in the pens? Our medium sized dog is not in with the goats and poops in one area outside of goat pens. It has been a while since I pooped scooped and ended up with about 1/2 wheel barrel full that I dump out and away from all living things. I just have one dog pooping up the place. I was wondering if this is a problem having dogs poop in goat pens? I also know of people who mow lawns and throw it out to the horses and goats. I would not recommend doing that as it could have dog poop blended in with it and they would eat that mixture. I would think that a large area with guard dogs(in the pen) would not be a problem but a small area with all the dog poop could be a potential problem.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I doubt the goats are going to touch it. idk

Ever try burning dog poo? We had a neighbor come over at the end of cook out (while we burning poo) he got himself a hotdog and roasted it....we were laughing to hard to say anything.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

My LGD's (I have 2 Great Pyrs) are in a 2 acre pasture and they always use the bathroom down the hill towards the woods away from the goats and goat shelters. I don't bother with their poop, it goes to the grass.

We have 2 pups in a 1/2 acre pasture, grass is still pretty high in that pen, so haven't seen any of their piles.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scooping poop (2 LGDs) in relatively small area is daily routine here. It gets thrown over fence into goat muck piles.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think they would want to touch it and are quite picky eaters with any soiled grass. I just am amazed at how much our one dog can poop out and I sometimes see 3 or more of these guard dogs in with the goats. No, I would never ever even think of roasting a hot dog on dog poop! Cow poop maybe, but never dog poop. Dog & cat poop is bad poop.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Dog and cat poop is bad. It is much better to bag it up and send it to the dump like we do then add it to the compost. If the compost is intended to ever fertilize food it must not have dog poop in it. 
Our Anatolian pups poop in one spot in their pens and we pick it up daily.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We pick up daily, but its never been a problem


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree, no animal that does or has ever eaten meat should be used as a compost creator, bad poo, boo hiss. Clean it up daily both makes less hassel and ensures no goats eat it. My goats are more bush browsers anyhow.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We have worked hard at keeping the cat out of our garden area. They do use their liter boxes and one runs all the way into the garage in a panic to use it. We do not want a cat pooping any where near our garden food. Animals that are meat eaters do carry diseases. If you do have a problem with cats doing their duty in your garden or flowers try sprinkling coffee grounds in the dirt. This has worked for our horse shoe pit to keep the cat from that sandy area. They carry worms in their poop and diseases that can kill goats. Dog/Cat poo does not go back to the soil in a nice way & takes a long time to dissolve.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Coffee grinds in the sand. I will have to give that a go. W will be setting up a playgym for our kids and will be putting sand under it but REALLY want to keep cats out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess I am very lucky...my Anatolian... when kept in with the goats in the barn "locked up" will not poo at all or pee in there.....he waits til I let him out to go..... :greengrin:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

it really depends on there diet. i know a lot of people that feed there dogs raw meat and in about a week it completly decomposes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

goatshows said:


> it really depends on there diet. i know a lot of people that feed there dogs raw meat and in about a week it completly decomposes


 Yep, all raw fed dogs here. 5 of them, haven't had to pick up poo in years. It all turns white and crumbles to dust in about 36 hours. Also they poo about 1/5 of the amount they used to, drink less, and are 100% healthier. (much cheaper to feed them to)


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I have 4 dogs... they go out to the pasture to do their business and I never see it. Wouldn't dream of going to look for it to pick it up. I really can't imagine goats taking any interest in it whatsoever. I know for example that if the pigs or cow gets poop in their feed dish, they will eat the feed anyway... so will poultry. The goats wont. When one of them poops in the feed pans, none of them will even touch that grain until I pick the poop out. Smart goats in that way. I wouldn't worry about the dog poop... it will dissolve in the next rain.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Fortunately, goats are very picky about eating clean food and some dogs are very good about doing their duty out and away. Our dog has a spot and it is very easy to poop scoop that area up. No one wants to stumble into that area accidentally tho so it is better for all of us at our home to have a poop scoop duty. I still think it is something to be careful of though with the lawn mower grass being dumped in the goat pen after it has been blended with all sorts of things on the lawn.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> I guess I am very lucky...my Anatolian... when kept in with the goats in the barn "locked up" will not poo at all or pee in there.....he waits til I let him out to go..... :greengrin:


Our farm dog is pretty much the same, He does not live with the goats however. He won't go unless he gets let out. This is more extreme, but we went away for a 3 day weekend once and had some relatives care for our animals, The dog refused to go outside to do his business the whole 3 days we were gone. :slapfloor:


----------

